
Show HN: Pinecone – Easily design genetic devices - jfarlow
https://serotiny.bio/
======
jfarlow
Justin here - cofounder of Serotiny. We've been building software to make the
design of genetic tools efficient and straightforward. I'd be glad to to
answer any questions about the software, it's capabilities, or the tech behind
it. The hope is to enable a 'plain language' abstraction layer on top both
DNA, and the knowledge/expertise required to manipulate DNA. We'd like for
those without an expertise in cloning to be able to find, design and start
using the genetic constructs they want.

Specifically Pinecone is our software to build novel proteins based on
functionally annotated domains. With it you can build single proteins,
combinatorial sets of proteins, and mutation libraries all without ever having
to actually dig into a DNA sequence. Once you've built your novel genetic
designs we help facilitate purchase of whatever deliverable is useful to you -
double-stranded DNA, plasmid DNA, or purified protein.

Thanks to the the HN, Go, and Ember communities for their fantastic tools that
allow a scientist to get software like this off up and running.

